# Golden Retriever Forum Secondary (just for fun) Photo Contest Official Rules



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Golden Retriever Forum Secondary (just for fun) Photo Contest Official Rules*

_-All entries must be submitted by the due date specified each month. _

_-Any Active Golden Retriever Forum Member is eligible to enter._

_-Each GRF member will be allowed to enter one images per contest. There is no limit to how many goldens/dogs/pets/humans can be in an individual photograph for the secondary contest._

_-All photographs entered must be the original work of the submitting party._

_-Other than resizing, there should be no editing of your photo. No added text, changing backgrounds, adding borders, etc. Just submit your raw photo._

_-Images should be submitted as JPEGs/JPGs. _

_-With your submission, be sure to include your dogs name. If you submit to my e-mail, also include your forum member name._

_-Monthly themes - Each month, we discuss possible themes for our secondary contest. Whether it's decided by concensus on the forum, or by random drawing, the theme will be announced at the beginning of each month._

_-If images do not meet the above criteria they will not be considered for judging. _

_-The winner is determined by GRF members, by voting in a poll each month._

_-In the event of a tie, a second poll will be set up for one week to choose a winner between the tying photographs._


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Oops! LOL


----------



## Seandi (Mar 23, 2007)

*Gordy How-Oh Canada*

Here is MJ trying to lick the camera with a Gordy How puck in her mouth..She loves playing hockey...She must be CANADIAN!!!
-Seandi(Randi .F)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Actually, Rick will open a new thread for each month, October is all ready closed, so be sure to post your pic in the November contest thread when it is opened.


----------

